# Pygmy goat kidding



## heathen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi I am new to the site and am having an issue with a pygmy goat that I was told was due to kid in December when we got her. I have had nubians for years with no issues but I have recently gotten out of the Marine Corps and bought some Pygmy goats (brushgoats) none of them are pure but they are all small. Anyway Butters hte prego doe has her ligaments relaxed enough that I can take my finger and thumb at the tail and touch them together. She has been this way for over 3 weeks now. She has been dialated and then closes back up then dialates and closes back up. She has a full bag and is a first time kider. I have never been the best at telling when a goat is going to kid untill the day they kid. She has not shown any signs of labor or distress. I have a budy who is telling me to go ahead and check to see if the kid is in the birthing chamber. I am really do not want to do that because she has not shown any signs of labor.  I have never had issues like this with kidding.  I am fairly set in the beliefe she will kid whenever she and the baby are ready  per my grandpas way on the farm, but this is kind of scary just because I have never had a goat relax her ligaments more than 48 hours. I have read that on very rare cases goats will relax and firm up a few times before they kid. She has not ever firmed back up. She dont seem to have any problems walking she does have trouble standing up after she lays down. I live in Ky and it has gotten cold I do not have heat in the sheds. I am worried the kid will freeze if  I cant tell when she is going to kid. Thanks for any help or advise.
Heath


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 14, 2012)

The ligaments can soften up and then get hard again several times.  She is probably just getting ready.  Unless she is showing signs of distress, I wouldn't be too worried.   Do you have a definite date for her?   She can go as much as 10 days beyond that date.  Much more than that and there could be trouble.

Other things to look for are:  Are the babies moving around?   Is her udder big and shiny?   Has she shown any signs of mucous discharge?   If it is white or clear, you are ok.  If it is yellow, grey or smelly that is a bad sign.     Is she eating OK?  Is she drinking plenty of fluids?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 14, 2012)

Wondering, could it be a false pregnancy at its end? (I dont know much about goats, just trying to toss out questions to help)

have you felt the babies move?

How are all her other habits?- eating, drinking, pee/poop?


----------



## heathen (Jan 14, 2012)

She is fine in every other sense I dont have a deffinet date I was told early to mid dec. She has leaked mucus that is white. She has been eating fine and drinking plenty. Her vitals are all normal for a goat pee poo is fine. I have seen the babies moving but not for a few weeks now. She has not droped like her stomach is big and fat. I didnt shave her udders since I am not milking her and from what I can see is large I have had two other pygmy does kid and there udders got so big that the doe could barely walk without triping on them, and running was simply out of the question. I actually had to bring them water and food up to the shed because they just layed in and wouldnt come out. Her uders are not that big though they did swell more today. I would upload pictures if I could figure it out lol.
Thanks


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 14, 2012)

Is she leaking mucus now, like today,or just in the past few days? Im wondering if she might have a single baby, and is just losing her 'plug'. 

So, none of your other goats have done this? I hear all goats are different, and this may be her way of doing things, or just because it is a first time for her.

I think one baby would be hard to feel (no experience here, just kinda guessing), especially if this is her first baby- the muscles and uterus are still tight from never kidding before, so that could make it harder for you to feel anything.

I would bet she is not as far along as the people said she was and is actually due closer to now or even a week from now. 

Pics are easy (I think you have to post 10 times before you can do pics though)- Go to uploads at the top of the page, when the window opens, press the 'browse' button to open up the pics on your computer, pick a picture, click 'open' in the little window, Should now be a 'code' in the window next to 'browse', Dont forget to re-size the picture, check the box for that and choose the web-site size, Now click Submit, Once it is loaded, you can go to MY UPLOADS (go back to the upload page) in the lower right corner, and highlight the Second code under the picture (not the thumbnail one) choose Copy to copy the code, Then go to where you are posting your picture, and right click and choose Paste.

These instructions are based on the BYC way of loading pics. I hope it is the same here. Let me know if you have trouble or need better directions. Its easy once ya do it a few times!

Pics would help alot- Pics of her rear with the mucus, a pic from the top and front, as well as the side, oh, and an udder pic if you can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 14, 2012)

If she is not showing any signs of distress, my guess would be that you were given a bad due date and now she will be going soon. Unless you are seeing something that makes you think she is in distress, then I would just keep an eye on her.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

I hope that all turns out well.  Thanks for your service. I also wanted to say


----------

